# Captain Lou Albano



## shihansmurf (Oct 14, 2009)

Captain Lou Albano had his final match. He will be missed.

Mark


----------



## morph4me (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## crushing (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Knives (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Oct 14, 2009)

RIP.
Those Saturday mornings in my younger days spent yelling at first the wrestler, then at "Captain Lou" and the various WWF _heels _he managed back in the day.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 15, 2009)

I have many fond rememberences of watching him.

May he rest in peace

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 15, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------

